# Awards and pictures from the Spring 2014 AOS Members Meeting and Show



## Drorchid (May 12, 2014)

Below are some pictures and awards that we (Orchids Limited) received at the Spring 2014 American Orchid Society Members Meeting and Show in Bloomington (suburb of Minneapolis), Minnesota.

Our display got the show trophy and a silver medal for a display that size from the AOS:









Our orchid tree with Tolumnia variegata:












wall of Tolumnia's (3 got an AM/AOS):




River of Masd. veitchiana:




close op of Masd. veitchiana:




Masd. Machu Picchu:




Long petaled Phragmipedium's:




Phal. Chelseae MacGuire won best Phalaenopsis in Show Trophy:








Masd. coccinea alba 'White Winter' which got an HCC/AOS of 75 points:


----------



## Drorchid (May 12, 2014)

Phal. Candy Stripes 'Tehuacan Valley' got an HCC/AOS of 78 points. This one was bred by myself here at Orchids Limited:







Onc. Orchidom Treasured Love 'Killer Bees' received an AM/AOS of 82 points (by the time I took a picture these Tolumia's were kind of beet up, but I was able to still take a close up):




Rrm. Orchidom Dancer 'Burgundy Chateau' received an AM/AOS of 81 points:








Rrm. Orchidom Happy Choice 'Emma' received an AM/AOS of 83 points:








And finally (I saved the best for last): Phrag. Scarlet O'Hara 'Tall Dark and Handsome' received an FCC/AOS of 91.2 points. This is my very first FCC for any orchid that I have developed here at Orchids Limited! It also got the best Cypripedium Alliance Trophy.




So all in all, I think we did pretty good! :rollhappy:

Robert


----------



## eaborne (May 12, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## Heather (May 12, 2014)

Awesome job! Congratulations!


----------



## li'l frog (May 12, 2014)

They were all gorgeous, and the display was incredible. Overwhelming orchids.


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for sharing and Congrats. I really like the Tolumnias!!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 12, 2014)

Congratulations, Robert et al! What beautiful flowers!


----------



## rdlsreno (May 12, 2014)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!:clap::clap::clap::clap:


Ramon


----------



## abax (May 12, 2014)

Congratulations and well-deserved! I do hope that "tree" is cork or some
light material. It looks fantastic, but I'm thinking somebody's back might
not feel so good today!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 13, 2014)

some really lovely flowers.
The 'candy stripes' phalae is really nice.


----------



## JeanLux (May 13, 2014)

Congratulations!!!!
Esp like that veitchiana river and coccinea alba!!!!

Jean


----------



## Drorchid (May 13, 2014)

abax said:


> Congratulations and well-deserved! I do hope that "tree" is cork or some
> light material. It looks fantastic, but I'm thinking somebody's back might
> not feel so good today!



LOL, yes the tree was actually made of separate pieces of hollow cork that we slid on a frame work of two by two's and metal pipes, we actually put it together at the show, so it would transport easily.

Robert


----------



## Migrant13 (May 14, 2014)

Congrats on the great display and awards. Well deserved!


----------



## abax (May 14, 2014)

Good thinking, Robert! It looks quite authentic and gives the whole display
the "natural" look that most displays lack.


----------



## Carkin (May 15, 2014)

Gorgeous display! Absolute love the tree idea! Congrats on your well deserved awards.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 15, 2014)

Scarlet is beautiful and congrats on an FCC!!!


----------



## Secundino (May 16, 2014)

Thanks for sharing and congratulations!
Impressive Anguloscaste!


----------



## goldenrose (May 16, 2014)

CONGRATS!!! SOOO many beauties!


----------



## cnycharles (May 17, 2014)

Very nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kellyincville (May 17, 2014)

Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## bigleaf (May 18, 2014)

Congrats. I was there to see this wonderful display in person. It is beautifully done. Great job.


----------



## orcoholic (May 18, 2014)

Love the Candy Stripes. COngrats on the breeding.


----------



## Stone (Jun 8, 2014)

Very nice display. Interesting to see you went to the trouble of hiding most of the pots with bark and moss!

I need to organize our display this August and you've given me food for thought.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 9, 2014)

Congratulations!!!:clap::clap::clap:

ramon


----------



## Ray (Jun 9, 2014)

Drorchid said:


> So all in all, I think we did pretty good!


Understatement of the year. Nice job!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2014)

Stone said:


> Very nice display. Interesting to see you went to the trouble of hiding most of the pots with bark and moss!
> 
> I need to organize our display this August and you've given me food for thought.



That's typical for most shows.


----------

